# Whats in your TT's CD changer at the moment?



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Prodigy-Always outnumbered never outgunned.
Libertines-The Libertines
Kasabian-Kasabian
Ordinary Boys-Over the counter culture
Graham Coxon-Happiness in magazines
Paul Weller-Studio150


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

This week;

1. Velvet Revolver
2. Beck - Midnight vultures
3. Ice Cube - Predator
4. Reggie Watts
5. :-| can't remember
6. :?:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

1) Lighthouse Family = Greatest Hits

2) Robbie Williams = Greatest Hits

3) Bridget Jones = Edge of Reason

4) Seal = The best of

5) David Gray = White Ladder

6) Norah Jones = Come away with me

I know I'm a very sad person


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

This week I have -

Scissors sisters -excellent
Anastacia
Britney's greatest hits - for young daughter
Elton John - Peachtree Road - dreadfully boring, dont buy it!
REM - Around the sun
compilation of totally illegal downloaded mp3's!!!!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmmm, let me think:

1. Elvis - Number 1's
2. Guns n Roses - Appetite for destruction
3. Duran Duran - Astronaut
4. Maroon 5 - Songs about Jane
5. Keane - Hopes and Fears
6. Thunder - Live

Hope those are not too embarrassing - could have been MUCH worse!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Britney's greatest hits - for young daughter


Yeah right


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nothing - but there are 5,351 songs on my iPod.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Depeche Mode live compilation (from CDs/DVD)
U2 live compilation (from DVD)
Will Young (I blame the g/f :roll:  )
Queen compilation (from CD)
U2 - Achtung Baby (my fave album)
Enigma (their 2nd album)

I'm Mr Compilation me 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Nitin Sawhney - Prophesy
Nitin Sawhney - Human
Nirvana - With the Lights Out CD1
Nirvana - With the Lights Out CD2
Nirvana - With the Lights Out CD3
Neil Young - Greatest Hits

Next week I'll move on to artists starting with the letter O :roll:

Terri_TT The Lighthouse Family is just *Wrong* :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Nitin Sawhney - Prophesy
> Nitin Sawhney - Human
> Nirvana - With the Lights Out CD1
> Nirvana - With the Lights Out CD2
> ...


  Sorry but It brings back happy memories of a great time :wink: So It stays in the number one slot 

:-*


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

1. U2 - How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb
2. Black Rebel Motor Cycle Club - BRMC
3. Anastacia
4. Joss Stone - Mind Body & Soul
5. Travis Greatest Hits
6. Snow Patrol- Final Straw


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Slots 1-4 Hed Kandi
5: Limp Biskit
6: Random; RnB, Soul, Hip-Hop, etc.

It's all about Hed Kandi IMO! 8)


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

1 hed kandi - disco mix

2 Jay Shaun

3 hed kandi - beach house 04-04

4 bad boys2 sound track

5 jay Z - Black Album

6 prodigy -always out numbered


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Bit of a mix really 

1. Kenny G - Duotones
2. Sade - Lovers Rock
3. Bebel Gilberto - Bebel Gilberto 
4. Massive Attack - 100th Window
5. Moby - Play
6. Deacon Blue - Raintown

Moley


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

moley said:


> 1. Kenny G - Duotones


   

Now I don't feel so  for having Will Young in my player


----------



## ttboy (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't have the 6CD changer but in my CD head unit and cubby hole right now are ...

1. Massive Attack - 100th window
2. Radiohead - kid A
3. Pink Floyd - wish you were here
4. McFly - room on the 3rd floor 
5. Roger Waters - amused to death
6. Jean Michel Jarre - oxygene


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

IMHO there really is some appalling stuff on this thread  :lol: :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

6 discs that can't be played because the sodding thing is broken :evil:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

My DJ Mixes:

1. Sunburnt - (light stuff) Pop-house tracks (eg. left outside alone) remixed by ME 8) 
2. Drunk - (stronger stuff) Dance house tracks (remixed by me again).
3. Mozart Requiem - strangely I felt like listening to it when I woke up today ...
4. RnRnB - Radio and RnB Songs
5. Hotel Costes 6 - Great easy listening cd!
6. Greek 04 - Horrible greek pop music - but the gurlz love it  :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Slots 1-4 Hed Kandi
> 5: Limp Biskit
> 6: Random; RnB, Soul, Hip-Hop, etc.
> 
> It's all about Hed Kandi IMO! 8)


It's all gone a bit mainstream now for my liking!

If you like Hed Kandi try the Defected in the House series....Sandy Rivera ITH, Junior Jack and Kid Creme ITH, Soulfuric ITH

There are loads of them!

If you like Hed Kandi you'll love those

Cheers

James


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

1. Radiohead - The Bends
2. Easy-E - Eternal-E
3. Snow Patrol - Final Straw
4. U2 - How to dismantle an atomic bomb
5. Razorlight - Up all night
6. Maroon 5 - Songs about Jane


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

jam said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > Slots 1-4 Hed Kandi
> ...


Got it, and your right, I do like it.....a lot. Cheers James.
Glen.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Gworks said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Gworks said:
> ...


No probs


----------



## stevo707 (Aug 22, 2004)

1) Semisonic - Feeling Strangley Fine
2) Keane - Hopes & Fears
3) Maroon 5 - Songs About Jane
4) Franz Ferdinand
5) Matchbox 20 - More than you think
6) J-Lo   (how'd that get in there! - ahh the girlfriend bless 'er!)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't have a CD changer, but have around 3000 tracks on my iPod.

The last albums that I listened on it where:

Renaissance - Live at Carnegie Hall
Tangerine Dream - Dream Mixes 3 - The Past Hundred Moons
Yes - 90125
Stevie Nicks - The Best Of ... Time Space
Fleetwood Mac - Tango In The Night
Alan Parsons Project - Eve

And I do have the originals as either CD or Vinyl...

John


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> And I do have the originals as either CD or Vinyl...
> 
> John


Surely these retro masterpeices are from your vinyl collection......


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

paulatt said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > And I do have the originals as either CD or Vinyl...
> ...


The majority are vinyl, CD hadn't been invented then 

John


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

jam said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Listened to the advice, went out and bought an album, listened on the way home, first impression, impressed   

thanks


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

This changer got "lost" in the A6 at the end of last year - just found it again!

1: Blur: Think Tank
2: Moorcheba: Parts of the Process
3: Linkin Park - Meteora (for my 10 year old :wink: )
4: Starsailor: Silence is easy
5: Kings of Leon: Youth and Young Manhood
6: Royyksopp: Melody AM


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

sister sisters - really good
2 - 6, lots of various downloads including Donna Summer, fleetwood mac and then mainly 70's 80's stuff at the moment.

Due for a change though :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

t7 said:


> This changer got "lost" in the A6 at the end of last year - just found it again!
> 
> 1: Blur: Think Tank
> 2: Moorcheba: Parts of the Process
> ...


How did Starsailor get in with that lot go on chuck it out :wink: and put QOTSA instead.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > This changer got "lost" in the A6 at the end of last year - just found it again!
> ...


LOL! Unfortunately Mark is very protective of anything by he-who-must-be-adored (Dave Grohl) :roll: Good job we've got 2 copies of One by One...

Anyway I _like_ limp bed-wetter music sometimes.... 

Next load:

U2: How to ..
Kings of Leon: Aha Shake Heatbreak
Razorlight: Up all Night
The Hives: Tyrannosaurus Hives
Snow Patrol: Final Straw
Scissor Sisters: SS


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Gworks said:
> ...


Glad to be of assistance! 

Which 'In the House' CD did you buy?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Dark blue cover, silver writing, think its last years, it was in HMV sale, also bought the new hed kandi, really impressed with that one aswell!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Dark blue cover, silver writing, think its last years, it was in HMV sale, also bought the new hed kandi, really impressed with that one aswell!


Another good one is defected most rated which I got a while ago. Some good ones on there.

Also keep an eye for Ministry of Sound Defected Sessions. It's old but it's good! Just broke mine last week


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bridget Jones sound track

only cos it was free in the Sunday Mail (my Dad's paper)

PS sadly only a single disc player in my TTR


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I just know I'm gonna regret posting this, but here goes:

Led Zeppelin - How The West Was Won - Disc 1
Led Zeppelin - How The West Was Won - Disc 2
Led Zeppelin - How The West Was Won - Disc 3
Genesis - Trick Of The Tail
ELO - Out of the Blue  
Yes - Best of

Yes, I really am that old. Actually I've just had to drive up to Carlisle for a couple of days and just fancied some good old fashioned Rock for the trip. ELO slipped in for nostalgic reasons as it always reminds me of long drives with the family when I was a kid. Out of the Blue and Goodbye Yellow Brick Road were the only two tapes that the whole family were happy to listen to.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cool choice mate! 8)


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

1: Interpol - Antics (Album of the year IMO)
2: The Music - Welcome to the North
3: Kasabian - Kasabian
4: Fields of the Nephilim - Elizium (My favourite ever album)
5: Killers - Hot Fuss
6: The Cure - Kiss Me Kiss Me Kiss Me


----------



## Mol (Oct 10, 2004)

Stone Roses - Second Coming
Portishead - Dummy
Faithless - Reverence
Charlatans - Us and Us Only
Tricky - Maxine Quaye
Massive Attack - Mezzanine

Yeah I know all very retro, starting to show my age - BUGGER!

Then in the single one alternating between:

U2 - How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb - not doing it for me though :x 
Norman Cook - A Break From the Norm - FAB  
Roni Size - Return to V - Tremendous :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

TTotal said:


> ..Bridget Jones sound track..
> only cos it was free in the Sunday Mail (my Dad's paper)


Mum got the CD in Saturdays DM, and I did listen to it briefly - The stuff on there made me cringe in agony - The CD won't get played again..

John


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

My auntie lives in Red Bank, New Jersey, next door to someone from Blue Oyster Cult, so I did put one of their albums in for the drive down to Guildford just to see what it was like.

Verdict: passable..

Not really my type of music.

John


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

IanS said:


> 4: Fields of the Nephilim - Elizium (My favourite ever album)


  Are these guys still going i used to be into this band when i was 17 they used to dress up like they were in a spag' western and douse themselves with flour to get that dusty look :lol: Dawwwwwwwwwwnrazor :arrow: [smiley=indian_chief.gif] (sorry couldn't find a cowboy)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Don't have a CD changer, but have around 3000 tracks on my iPod.
> 
> The last albums that I listened on it where:
> 
> ...


Would I be right in saying your the wrong side of 50 :wink:


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

1. Gatecrasher Red CD1
2. Gatecrasher Red CD2
3. Rush Hour
4. Rush Hour
5. Clubland 6 CD1
6. Clubland 6 CD2

I'm into dance/club/trance/euphoria if you haven't guessed already - I love the bass as i drive the TT! 

Bal


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Gatecrasher Red was one of the first dance CDs I bought and loved it. Used to love going to Gatecrasher aswell although I much prefer House and Prog now. Happy memories!

Have not got a CD changer but the stuff I am loving at the mo.

Renaissance 10th Anniversary CD mixed by Sasha and Digweed
Fabric - Andrew Wetherall
Sander Kleinenberg - Everybody 2
My own mix CD called Back2Basics
Air - Talkie Walkie
Bedrock OS1 - Desyn Masiello


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have a CD changer, but have around 3000 tracks on my iPod.
> ...


Wrong side of 50 with an Ipod :? Sounds unlikely :wink: The man's just got a mature and good taste in music


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

1- Air - Talkie Walkie
2 - Gomez - Split The Difference
3 - Maroon 5 - Live Acoustic 01.22.03
4 - Van Morrison - Live at the Grand Opera House Belfast
5 - Pixies - Surfer Rosa
6 - Turin Brakes - The Optimist LP

If you don't own any Gomez, you should. Really, you should.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't have a CD changer, just my entire CD collection of 2,000 cds on my Archos Portable Hard Disk, so I won't list them all!!


----------

